# Dogs Afield Sur Toss Wingers



## Guest (Nov 6, 2004)

This post is a little late, but....

Would you please share any experiences you have with Jerry Days' Sur Toss wingers? I ordered a set of three and will receive them next week when they're done making them.

I ordered them because I really like the Tangelo tosser. I like the ease of use and, even more, I like how much safer they appear to be than the average winger. I was originally planning to order Tangelos, but I wanted the ability to operate remote and shoot a primer from the winger (since I am now sending one of my six shooters back to H&R for repair for about the fourth time this year). Finally, I ordered them simply to have a consistent throw, esp on key birds where fall area is critical (down the shore bird, for example) and where short or "wrong" falls won't teach the dogs anything.

Did I make a good choice? I'm really excited to see them and I hope they're as good as Jerry has said they are. We spent a lot of time on the phone going over what I wanted and whether these fit the bill. It really seems they do. They break down completely and apparently store in a pretty small bag. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Pls share any experiences you've had. Pm if you need to. Thanks.

-Kristie


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

I think that you will find them to be awesome!! The release by Train-Rite is very reliable and well-built. I think you made a good choice.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

kristie- I won mine at the Nat' A and I love it.... Dad has used it more than I have but I really like it!

Katie


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2004)

Today is the first day we used all three wingers in the field. We remoted one and manual launched the others (one of which is set up for remote). I must say they are GREAT. The fact that they pack flat is just incredible. They are quick and easy to set up. They are extemely easy to reload. They worked perfectly all day. The only glitch we had was that we did try them out on a down the shore cheating single using a white bumper. The throw was relatively inconsistent at one gunstation and very consistent at another. Not sure if it was the wind or not. And we very rarely use bumpers in training, but man can those things send them flying.

I am so far very very pleased with the construction, ease of use and great throw. Would highly recommend them.

-kristie


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

Kristie,
Do you have to stake them down to use them?


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2004)

GBUSMCR said:


> Kristie,
> Do you have to stake them down to use them?


You don't have to, but it's only one stake (a giant nail really, with a washer welded to it). I push it in with my foot and it just holds the one leg so it doesn't move around while you load it. Very very easy to setup and use.

-Kristie


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Kristie,
Can you give us an update on your new wingers? 

Got to spend this Christmas money..... (and then some).

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2004)

Thomas D said:


> Kristie,
> Can you give us an update on your new wingers?
> 
> Got to spend this Christmas money..... (and then some).
> ...


So far, so good. Been using regularly in training, on just about every station. Have eliminated hand throws for the most part... They've been working very nicely. I've hardly used electronics with them, so can't speak to that regard. We've been launching them manually... But they've been super and I couldn't be happier. Setup, breakdown and storage is better than any other winger i've seen or used.


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Unlike a lot of the tossers on the market, the Sur toss and Tangelo can be used to heave a flier. They throw them almost as good as I do, and make throwing and shooting by yourself a bit easier.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

How about an update, Christy. I meant to talk to you last weekend, but didn't get a chance.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2005)

Thomas D said:


> How about an update, Christy. I meant to talk to you last weekend, but didn't get a chance.


Very very good. Meant to actually run a dog under you or minimally go and say hi, but kept busy where i was! sorry we missed you.

Wingers are great. I have had two bands break, which was surprising... But the wingers themselves have been wonderful. We use the kick one routinely to shoot flyers and I've used the others with train rite release more than I ever used any of my other remote launchers. They're just so easy to set up and use...

-Kristie


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

I agree with Kristie! Used one training two weeks ago and they are great. Simple, well built, and good throws. The way they come apart and store is very nice. 

Buck


----------

